# Uhoh I'm in trouble



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

I am planning on dropping my husband off at brew fest today, then driving 50 miles to go see this dog. My husband doesn't know it yet, but I sent him the link, and he asked our dog if she wanted Chubby to be her brother.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10119331

What the hell am I thinking? I have an absolutely perfect dog now. She has never had an accident in the house, chewed anything etc... (well except the time my idiot friends gave her junk food all day and she was sick for the next 2 days.) I don't even know anything about him, but I do know my girl needs a playmate, and she just LOVES the boy dogs.

Am I crazy?????????


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Am I crazy?????????


Of course, but it's a pleasant insanity.

I would STRONGLY encourage you to arrange a meeting between your dog and Chubby before you make a final decision. No matter how social your dog, or Chubby, may be, there are just some combinations of dogs that cannot get along. It would be tragic to discover that after you've finalized an adoption.

Honestly, if such an advanced meeting isn't possible, I would pass.

I hope it does work out, though. I have never regretted bringing a second dog home, but it was only after Esther's blessing that I did so.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

RonE said:


> I would STRONGLY encourage you to arrange a meeting between your dog and Chubby before you make a final decision.


Absolutely they would have to meet. I am taking my dog with me anyway because she loves to ride. But I doubt them meeting would even be a factor today. I would never bring a dog into my house without seeing if the two got along, since she is the Queen of the roust.

Anyway, I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Of course you're crazy - most dog people are! 


Hope it works out for you. The more the merrier! Good luck.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Why are you thinking about it? Well, because you are an animal lover, dogs in particular and this dog looks like it would complete the set you have in your mind. LOL I sure hope that it works out. Can't wait to hear how you explain it to hubby. LOL "Um, Honey, The funniest thing happened today while you were away at Brew Fest.... LOL Good Luck to you.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Inga said:


> "Um, Honey, The funniest thing happened today while you were away at Brew Fest.... LOL


Too funny!!!! Well here's how it happened. He was supposed to get a ride home from brew fest, but I called the person, and said I was out and about, and would be able to pick him up. When he got in the car he said, "Oh Boo Boo got to go for 2 rides today. (BooBoo being one of a thousand nicknames for our dog) So I said, no only one. He said what do you mean, and I said we went to Utica. He asked what for, and I simply said come on you know why.

So after the silence for about 30 seconds he asked "so what's he like?" I told him all about him, and he said I really don't want another dog, and you're making me feel like I'd be an a** if I tell you no. I told him I really don't know if I want another dog either.

So that's how it stands. He did say if I really want him, he will go see him, and he is sure he will fall in love with him.

Chubby is a very good boy, very handsome and obviously doesn't know why he is there. They have him listed as 6 years old, but I think he may be a little older. He has been there since January 9th, and I am the only one who has even asked about him. I felt very bad having to leave him there too, but I just haven't decided whether or not I want 2 dogs. Also I would have never brought a dog home without my husband knowing.

I really don't know what to do, so I guess I have a lot of thinking to do. I would also like to ask my vet if I do decide how safe it is for Kenzie to meet him, and what precautions I should take. I'm pretty sure I had him give her the bordatella vaccine the last time I was there, even though we don't board her. Chubby coughed a couple of time too, so I don't know if it is from barking or if he has kennel cough, but he has been vaccinated for it, and is up to date on all his shots, and heartworm negative.


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Of course you're crazy - most dog people are!


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW! Your husband sounds like a pretty nice guy. I think you should keep him. LOL For a second there I thought you were going to tell him to look closer at the dog in the back seat of your car. LOL 
Only you know if you can handle another dog. I will say that if the dog, your's and the new one, get along, it is a wonderful thing. If not.... AAAAHHHHG! Make sure they do during a meeting. I am sure the rescue people would help you to determine that. Good luck with whatever you decide. Keep in mind that older dogs tend to start needing more vet care as well so you will have to determine if you have the finances to give that as well.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Its to bad you decided not to get him, but those are some really bad pics they posted. I mean, how is a person supposed to decide if they would like to adopt a dog if all they can see is the head?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Its to bad you decided not to get him, but those are some really bad pics they posted. I mean, how is a person supposed to decide if they would like to adopt a dog if all they can see is the head?


I knew I wanted Beavis before I even saw his picture. Granted, he had a better and more descriptive writeup, but looks ain't everything.


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

He's an older dog and in desperate need of a home....... if you did adopt him you probably would not have to put up with alot of crazy behaviors as he would be more settled and more inclined to want to sleep and enjoy the comforts of a good life. Not many people want to help out an old dog, they need somewhere to go too and usually have so much to offer the owners who do see the diamond inside. If you can't stop thinking about him after a few days of thinking on it...then you should get him. Have you been this drawn to any other dog before besides the one you own?


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

We're going to see him tomorrow. My Husband, the dog and myself. I'm not to happy about it, my husband isn't to happy about it, and we'll see how the dog feels when she gets there.

Seriously, we're both drawn to the dog, but it is such a darn big decision. My dog desperately needs a playmate, and other than my major concern about house training, and the fact that we are going on vacation in 3 1/2 weeks for close to a month and traveling 1500 miles down and 1500 miles back I am pretty sure we will be bringing him home in the very near future. Hopefully he travels well.

I don't like the idea of having to crate a dog the whole time I am at work, but it certainly is better that his present situation. And let's face it the possibilities of a large older black long haired dog being adopted are pretty slim. Why can't people just take their responsibilities more seriously so people like us (all us dog lovers) aren't driven crazy like this?

Anyway, I'm sure in a month I (we) won't regret my (our) decision, but I really didn't intend on getting another dog.

Wish us luck


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

ILuvCanines said:


> We're going to see him tomorrow. My Husband, the dog and myself. I'm not to happy about it, my husband isn't to happy about it, and we'll see how the dog feels when she gets there.
> 
> Seriously, we're both drawn to the dog, but it is such a darn big decision. My dog desperately needs a playmate, and other than my major concern about house training, and the fact that we are going on vacation in 3 1/2 weeks for close to a month and traveling 1500 miles down and 1500 miles back I am pretty sure we will be bringing him home in the very near future. Hopefully he travels well.
> 
> ...


That's usually how it works. You're never looking for another dog; they just fall into your lap. Those can be some of the best things that happen to you though. 

Before making a choice see how the meeting goes and go from there. Chubby looks darling and like a big baby. I wish all of your the best of luck and make sure to update us when you get back!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

I've just posted a couple pictures I took of him last week in the pictures forum. He's kinda cute isn't he?


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Chubby is home and sleeping. He is exhausted and such a good boy. He is so gentle, and had such a confusing day.

My girl---that is another story. She is a little mad right now, but tends to want to play when they are both outside. I keep telling her he needs us, just like she did when she came home.

I think it will be a good thing. Thanks for all the support you all sent our way, and I'll keep you all posted.


----------

